# Another strange door lock issue



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

I know that there is an issue with failing door lock actuators on the GTO, but I thought I would post this up because it is strange.

The door locks on my 04 seem to work perfectly fine...........as long as I use the remote.
The problem is, when I am in the car, with the doors locked, if I reach back to pull up the button on the driver's side, it won't budge. If I reach over and pull up the passender door button, then the driver's side will come up like normal. If I use the remote from inside the car, they work fine. If I use the remote outside the car, they work fine.

Only when I try and pull up the button from the driver's seat, does it not work.
WTF? Anyone?

mac


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey I hear ya, same problem here. Maybe car has to be on? but the bigger problem for me is, when I press the lock / unlock door button from the inside of the car in the center, I can see the lock is stuck at about halfway and wont budge. Maybe that could be your problem too. :confused please let me know if you get any updates on that.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Hey I hear ya, same problem here. Maybe car has to be on? but the bigger problem for me is, when I press the lock / unlock door button from the inside of the car in the center, *I can see the lock is stuck at about halfway and wont budge.* Maybe that could be your problem too. :confused please let me know if you get any updates on that.


Well, I don't have the center door lock button, like your 06, but the button does go all the way down.

Seems today, all is back to normal. Button is working fine. Indeed, strange! 

mac


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My doors do not lock when the car is started so I never tried this. 
I went out got in the car engine off, and locked the doors with the remote. I pulled the drivers side door button up manually and it worked fine and the passenger door button released at the same time to the unlocked position as well.
No problems.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a [muttering with hand over mouth] ford [/muttering]unit that will not allow you to lock the drivers door if the car is off and the key is in the ignition.


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

here's a gay issue - if i accidentally hit the lock button on my remote before my passenger has completely closed their door, all hell breaks loose. it starts honking at me and no matter what i do even after they close the door when i try to lock it it won't lock the passenger door even if i unlock and lock it several times via the remote. i have to physically get inside the car, start it, cut it off, and then get out, make sure both doors are closed, and then hit lock and it will THEN lock the passenger door

it only does it though if i hit the button while the passenger door is still open. if i remember to wait until they close their door and then i get out and close mine and then hit the button, all is well. i should be able to lock the car while we are in the process of getting out and then shut the doors and have them be locked - WTF?

i have an 04


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

haha yeah I'm in an indoor garage that echoes every sound made... So when someone is too slow and I lock the car your right, all hell does break loose haha. All I do is hit the UNlock button on the remote so the honking goes off, then I hit the lock button and all is well, Maybe if you still have warranty you can show them and they would help you out?


----------



## JohnC (Jul 12, 2007)

So, when you get in a firey crash, you won't be able to get out ant the back seat passengers will be trapped too because the electric will be out and even if it wasn't they'd burn to death while waiting for somebody to push the button on the seat sides and the 10 seconds it takes for the front seats to move forward.

This car is a death trap but I love mine!

John


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Actually there is a piece you lift up on the door-facing sides of each seat.. that one can go up and down in a matter of miliseconds!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The owners manual states, if you hit the door lock with the passenger door open the alarm will sound. 

My doors do not lock once the engine is turned on. The door locks will operate manually if the electric is knocked out, at least they are supposed to.


----------

